# Most annoying noise EVER - Only happens when I reverse - 86' 300zx non-turbo



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

PLEASE HELP ME GOD.

This pisses me off sooooooo badly and is the most amazingly annoying and embarassing sound ever to date.
Whenever I am reversing, a LOUD, and i mean LOUD squeaking sound comes from the back of the car.

I am probably 100% certain it is the rear wheel bearings.

But I have never worked on this car since its my first car and have no place to work on it. Now I have WD-40 and BADLY want to fix this problem.
Can I just spray WD-40 on the bearing and the annoying sound will be gone?

How can I gain access to the real wheel bearings anyways, haha I dont even know where there located kinda.
Thank you

1986 Nissan 300zx NON-Turbo 2 seater 5 speed


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> PLEASE HELP ME GOD.
> 
> This pisses me off sooooooo badly and is the most amazingly annoying and embarassing sound ever to date.
> Whenever I am reversing, a LOUD, and i mean LOUD squeaking sound comes from the back of the car.
> ...


If it's the bearings, you would have to disassemble the hubs and regrease them. WD-40 would be bad.

If it's the differential, you should change the fluid.

More than likely it's the brakes. You should check them to see what's not releasing properly. Replace the pads as needed. And ake sure the shims and pads are in properly.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I wouldn't think it is the wheel bearings, brakes, or differential, but they are all a possibility. If it is only happening in reverse I would expect it might be a problem with the transmission.

And don't use WD-40 on the bearings do what AZ-Zbum said re-grease them.

It could be the E-Brake sticking you might need to re-adjust it. But again I wouldn't suspect the brakes because it only happens when the car is in reverse.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I wouldn't think it is the wheel bearings, brakes, or differential, but they are all a possibility. If it is only happening in reverse I would expect it might be a problem with the transmission.
> 
> And don't use WD-40 on the bearings do what AZ-Zbum said re-grease them.
> 
> It could be the E-Brake sticking you might need to re-adjust it. But again I wouldn't suspect the brakes because it only happens when the car is in reverse.


oopsss LOL

I already WD-40'd them, I LITERALLY i am not kidding used a whole bottle of WD-40 on both back wheels behind where the brakes are, I had MAJOR brake fade when i was driving, though everything is fine now... o yea.. the noise is gone for good!!!!!!!

WD-40 > ALL LOL


----------

